# What is your earnings strategy?



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

How much money do you earn per day and what's your strategy to get it?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Try to make at least 100, sometimes 200. Taking the orders that are over $10 but less than 10 miles, or over $15 but less than 15 miles, and so on. 

With 99% of the orders being in the $3 range it's pretty hard to make anything out of this job alone. Many days amount to nothing.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jbrow327 said:


> How much money do you earn per day and what's your strategy to get it?


If I told you. You wouldnt believe me.
The strategy is deliver people.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's blazing hot here, and it's slow. So my strategy is to relax and chill. 🙂


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

Go to my favorite food district, in this case, in Portage, MI. Park and wait if no delivery already (to save gas.)

Auto-decline everything under $5 (due to the possibility of waiting at restaurants, traffic, and trouble finding the place.) Also decline any place known to be drive-thru only, particularly on a Friday or Saturday when there will most likely be a long line.

$5 and up, look at the restaurant, where it's going, and the distance from home if it's later in my work period. Draw upon experience with what restaurants have the orders ready and which make the drivers wait.

It can be worthwhile to take something like $7 that's going some miles, but at least near _another _food district. I would need more to deliver out in the countryside with no food places known to do UE nearby.

After completing a delivery, go to the nearest food district and wait there.

At the end of the workday, stay online hoping for something local on the way home, with the "commute" I need to make enough money in Kalamazoo/Portage. These local, rural ones usually pay well when they do come. Also, be online when heading out in hopes of something local on the way (also to get the 57.5 cent per mile tax deduction, with a car that's worth very little so the depreciation is very little!)

~65% acceptance rate overall, something like ~4% cancellation, still never under $5. This may not be doable in other markets due to constant crap offers.


----------

